# Prime Time Presidential Presser July 22 9PM EDT



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

El Jefe is selling is health plan this Wednesday at 9 PM EDT. Nice time to watch some backlog on my Tivo.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Yeah forgot to post this a few days ago. The White House announced it on their twitter feed.


----------



## tivogurl (Dec 16, 2004)

Barack's constant media barrage is starting to get very annoying. Enough already!


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

My guess is Fox will ignore since its the SYTYCD results show?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

tivogurl said:


> Barack's constant media barrage is starting to get very annoying. Enough already!


The worst part is that he forces you to watch it.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

FYI this has been moved to 8 PM EDT


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Interesting. Then I cannot be forced to watch it. (Hmm, forced to watch it?) I get off work at 5 PM PDT and I usually do errands etc and don't get home until 6.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

sieglinde said:


> Interesting. Then I cannot be forced to watch it. (Hmm, forced to watch it?) I get off work at 5 PM PDT and I usually do errands etc and don't get home until 6.


Maybe if you wrote a really nice email to your local station, they'd be willing to time-delay it a couple of hours for you...


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

Thankfully, my TiVo has plenty of shows to watch at that time.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Maybe if someone could invent a device where I could record shows and then watch them anytime I wanted to. hmmmm. 

Actually I will read about the press conference in my daily newspaper the next morning and use my magic machine to watch something else.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

sieglinde said:


> El Jefe is selling is health plan this Wednesday at 9 PM EDT....


Crap, I would rather have bamboo shoots hammered under my toenails than watch this....


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Kamakzie said:


> My guess is Fox will ignore since its the SYTYCD results show?


Wednesday is the performance show, not the results show, and "the version I heard was," Fox will air SYTYCD with an on-screen crawl mentioning that the press conference can be seen on Fox News Channel.

West coast types watching ABC might want to check their schedules again to make sure; out east, ABC is scheduling Obama at 8, Wipeout at 9, and I Survived a Japanese Game Show at 10, but out west, it could go one of two ways: an hour-long special at 8, or have the two shows air in their usual times with an hour-long special at 10.

-- Don


----------



## 20TIL6 (Sep 7, 2006)

Bierboy said:


> Crap, I would rather have bamboo shoots hammered under my toenails than watch this....


yeah, but your medical bill for getting your toes fixed might be serious $$$$!


----------



## Videodrome (Jun 20, 2008)

Netflix time...


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

That Don Guy said:


> Wednesday is the performance show, not the results show, and "the version I heard was," Fox will air SYTYCD with an on-screen crawl mentioning that the press conference can be seen on Fox News Channel.
> 
> West coast types watching ABC might want to check their schedules again to make sure; out east, ABC is scheduling Obama at 8, Wipeout at 9, and I Survived a Japanese Game Show at 10, but out west, it could go one of two ways: an hour-long special at 8, or have the two shows air in their usual times with an hour-long special at 10.
> 
> -- Don


Yeah, even more reason Fox will no air this. The performance show is too important to bump it back.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

20TIL6 said:


> yeah, but your medical bill for getting your toes fixed might be serious $$$$!


But if the new healthcare bill passes we'll all pay for his toes.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

Langree said:


> But if the new healthcare bill passes we'll all pay for his toes.


Yeah but he will have to wait 3-4 months to have them fixed.


----------

